# [SOLVED] printer driver lexmark 2450



## tony007 (Mar 23, 2008)

Can anyone give me a link where I can download the above from. I have tried lots of sites and they nearly all try to fool me into downloading an application such as driver update, driver navigator etc all which have to be paid for I know if I get the right site I can get it for nothing.:grin:


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: printer driver lexmark 2450*

it should be available here 
http://support.lexmark.com/index?se...de=LEXMARK_X2450&page=product&frompage=null#1

what is your windows version,


----------



## tony007 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: printer driver lexmark 2450*

Thanks, but I've tried ther a few times they dont seem to have drivers for lexmark 2450.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: printer driver lexmark 2450*

I cant see a 2450 on the internet at all 
ONLY a X2450 - is yours NOT the X2450 ?


----------



## tony007 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: printer driver lexmark 2450*

Yes thats it, I am on windows8.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: printer driver lexmark 2450*

I can see win 7 drivers here http://support.lexmark.com/index?page=driversdownloads&linkSelected=node2^subnode2&locale=EN&userlocale=EN_UK
and there is nothing listed in the compatibility pages Windows Compatibility Center: lexmark x2450


----------



## tony007 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: printer driver lexmark 2450*

Silly me I should have put x2450 in the search when I did I found this site Lexmark X2450 X2470 X2480 X2480dsg Printer Driver 1.0.8.2 Download - TechSpot and downloaded it. Thanks.:grin:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: printer driver lexmark 2450*

Glad you found something


----------

